# Snake with hand discovered in China



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 25, 2012)

Snake born with hand shocks scientists


*An elderly Chinese woman who discovered a snake with a clawed hand protruding from its body was so scared she beat it to death, according to reports. *
Xiu Qiong Duan, 68, told the SINA Beijing news agency she woke up in the middle of the night to find the snake clinging to the wall of her bedroom. 
"I woke up and heard a strange scratching sound ... at first I thought it was thieves" she said. 
"I turned on the light and saw this monster working its way along the wall using his claw." 
Ms Duan, from Suining in southwest China, said she then grabbed a shoe and beat the snake to death. 
She reportedly preserved its body in a bottle of alcohol which she gave to the Life Sciences Department at China's West Normal University in Nanchang. 
Snake expert Long Shuai said the discovery of the creature, which is 40cm long and the thickness of a little finger, was "truly shocking".
"We won't know the cause until we've conducted an autopsy," she said


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Apr 25, 2012)

Lol, I love my snakes, as everyone knows, but if something like that woke me up, I would have beaten it to death too! :shock:


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 25, 2012)

Something about it looks fake


----------



## CHEWY (Apr 25, 2012)

If it isn't fake, it's proof that there is still limbs and claws in the snake's genetic code.
After all, pythons still have their spurs.


----------



## PMyers (Apr 25, 2012)

With a freak like this, wouldn't she have been better off sending it to an abnormal university?


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 25, 2012)

A quick google finds that this story is currently only appearing on ninemsn


----------



## pythrulz (Apr 25, 2012)

Maybe that proves that snakes have a lot more evolving to do and one day will have tiny hands


----------



## Killer_rabbit (Apr 25, 2012)

with the amout of strange tumors they seem to get of there this doesnt suprise me


----------



## Rob (Apr 25, 2012)

Fuscus said:


> A quick google finds that this story is currently only appearing on ninemsn



My Google brings up a 100% positive hit rate on the first page alone ? Just one of which is here. But yeah - This story is well over two years old.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 25, 2012)

Wakey, wakey, hands off snakey.


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'd love to know which 'scientists' it is shocking, as the story did the rounds two or three years ago and simply looks like the snakes latest meal protruding from its side.


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 25, 2012)

My dad use to have a bhp that had one of those claws ... only it was a little shorter then as time went on in slowly descended into the body. Then all it had left was a hand and then just 1 finger sort of thing then it disappeared (the finger not the snake) :shock: No joke.


----------



## PythonLegs (Apr 25, 2012)

Meh..considering chinas industrial pollution laws, it's more surprising that they haven't been taken over by armies of hideously deformed manimals.

Yet.


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 25, 2012)

ahaha


----------



## Specks (Apr 25, 2012)

Looks like a toads ARM to me


----------



## Shotta (Apr 25, 2012)

OH my god its a mutant!!!!!!!


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 25, 2012)

this is old

10:30 AEDT Wed Sep 16 2009


style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; margin-top: 0px; margin-right: 0px; margin-bottom: 0px; margin-left: 0px; float: none; font-family: arial; font-size: 10px; color: rgb(77, 77, 77); background-image: none; background-color: initial"
|- style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; background-image: none; background-color: initial"
| style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; width: auto; background-image: none; background-color: initial; vertical-align: bottom; white-space: nowrap" |


style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; margin-top: 0px; margin-right: 0px; margin-bottom: 0px; margin-left: 0px; float: none; background-image: none; background-color: initial"
|- style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; background-image: none; background-color: initial"
| style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; width: auto; background-image: none; background-color: initial; vertical-align: middle" |


style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; margin-top: 0px; margin-right: 0px; margin-bottom: 0px; margin-left: 0px; float: none; background-image: none; background-color: initial"
|- style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; background-image: none; background-color: initial"
| id="ShareToolBarTop-reaction0-left" style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; width: auto; background-image: none; background-color: initial" |





| id="ShareToolBarTop-reaction0-icon" style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; width: auto; background-image: url(
http://cdn.gigya.com/gs/i/shareBar/button/buttonCenterImgUp.png);
background-color: initial; vertical-align: middle; background-repeat: repeat no-repeat" |




| id="ShareToolBarTop-reaction0-text" style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; width: auto; background-image: url(
http://cdn.gigya.com/gs/i/shareBar/button/buttonCenterImgUp.png);
background-color: initial; vertical-align: middle; background-repeat: repeat no-repeat" |
Facebook


| id="ShareToolBarTop-reaction0-right" style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; width: auto; background-image: none; background-color: initial" |




|-



| style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; width: auto; background-image: none; background-color: initial" |


width="38" style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; margin-top: 0px; margin-right: 0px; margin-bottom: 0px; margin-left: 0px; width: 38px; float: none; background-image: none; background-color: initial; height: 20px"
|- style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; background-image: none; background-color: initial"
| style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; width: auto; background-image: url(
http://cdn.gigya.com/gs/i/shareBar/button/rightCountImg.gif);
background-color: initial; text-align: center; vertical-align: middle; background-repeat: repeat no-repeat" |
*5K*

|-



|-



| style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; width: auto; background-image: none; background-color: initial; vertical-align: bottom; white-space: nowrap" | 



| style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; width: auto; background-image: none; background-color: initial; vertical-align: bottom; white-space: nowrap" |


style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; margin-top: 0px; margin-right: 0px; margin-bottom: 0px; margin-left: 0px; float: none; background-image: none; background-color: initial"
|- style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; background-image: none; background-color: initial"
| id="ShareToolBarTop-reaction2-left" style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; width: auto; background-image: none; background-color: initial" |




| id="ShareToolBarTop-reaction2-icon" style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; width: auto; background-image: url(
http://cdn.gigya.com/gs/i/shareBar/button/buttonCenterImgUp.png);
background-color: initial; vertical-align: middle; background-repeat: repeat no-repeat" |




| id="ShareToolBarTop-reaction2-text" style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; width: auto; background-image: url(
http://cdn.gigya.com/gs/i/shareBar/button/buttonCenterImgUp.png);
background-color: initial; vertical-align: middle; background-repeat: repeat no-repeat" |
Email


| id="ShareToolBarTop-reaction2-right" style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; width: auto; background-image: none; background-color: initial" |




|-




| style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; width: auto; background-image: none; background-color: initial; vertical-align: bottom; white-space: nowrap" |


style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; margin-top: 0px; margin-right: 0px; margin-bottom: 0px; margin-left: 0px; float: none; background-image: none; background-color: initial"
|- style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; background-image: none; background-color: initial"
| style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; width: auto; background-image: none; background-color: initial; vertical-align: middle" |


style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; margin-top: 0px; margin-right: 0px; margin-bottom: 0px; margin-left: 0px; float: none; background-image: none; background-color: initial"
|- style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; background-image: none; background-color: initial"
| id="ShareToolBarTop-reaction3-left" style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; width: auto; background-image: none; background-color: initial" |




| id="ShareToolBarTop-reaction3-icon" style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; width: auto; background-image: url(
http://cdn.gigya.com/gs/i/shareBar/button/buttonCenterImgUp.png);
background-color: initial; vertical-align: middle; background-repeat: repeat no-repeat" |




| id="ShareToolBarTop-reaction3-text" style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; width: auto; background-image: url(
http://cdn.gigya.com/gs/i/shareBar/button/buttonCenterImgUp.png);
background-color: initial; vertical-align: middle; background-repeat: repeat no-repeat" |
Share


| id="ShareToolBarTop-reaction3-right" style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; width: auto; background-image: none; background-color: initial" |




|-



| style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; width: auto; background-image: none; background-color: initial" |


width="38" style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; margin-top: 0px; margin-right: 0px; margin-bottom: 0px; margin-left: 0px; width: 38px; float: none; background-image: none; background-color: initial; height: 20px"
|- style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; background-image: none; background-color: initial"
| style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; width: auto; background-image: url(
http://cdn.gigya.com/gs/i/shareBar/button/rightCountImg.gif);
background-color: initial; text-align: center; vertical-align: middle; background-repeat: repeat no-repeat" |
*5K*

|-



|-



|-





By ninemsn staff

​


----------



## Shotta (Apr 25, 2012)

Tassie97 said:


> this is old
> 
> 10:30 AEDT Wed Sep 16 2009
> 
> ...



lol true well by now the've probably got snakes with two hands or a human foot comin out of a snake lol


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 26, 2012)

What is the sound of one handed snake clapping?


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 26, 2012)

I prefer 'armless snakes myself :lol:

She should have kept it! Around the house, it might have come in handy


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 26, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> I prefer 'armless snakes myself :lol:
> 
> She should have kept it! Around the house, it might have come in handy



It you didn't want it any more you could, ahem, palm it off onto someone else. That or give him the finger....:facepalm:


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 26, 2012)

I wouldn't keep it. If it's a stubborn feeder it will always say "Talk to the hand" whenever I try to feed it


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 26, 2012)

snakeface said:


> I,m surprised they didnt eat it!!



It fought them off. Tooth and nails.......


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 26, 2012)

They prolly got it from a 'second hand' shop anyway


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 27, 2012)

That's going out on a limb :cry::|


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Apr 27, 2012)

This is really a handy thread LOL.


----------



## GTPatrick (Apr 28, 2012)

*Old Story, New Version...*

This is just a different version of an OLD story. When I was a kid, I was reading a book on Cryptozoology. One of the animals discussed was a large, hairy, apelike creature called the Chinese wild man or something like that. Supposedly one scared an elderly woman, and she proceeded to beat it with a broom and somehow managed to sever one of it's hands, which she preserved in a jar and gave to some museum or something. Basically the exact same story, except the hand came from a different creature. -p-​


----------



## Cockney_Red (Apr 28, 2012)

GTPatrick said:


> This is just a different version of an OLD story. When I was a kid, I was reading a book on Cryptozoology. One of the animals discussed was a large, hairy, apelike creature called the Chinese wild man or something like that. Supposedly one scared an elderly woman, and she proceeded to beat it with a broom and somehow managed to sever one of it's hands, which she preserved in a jar and gave to some museum or something. Basically the exact same story, except the hand came from a different creature. -p-​


Uncannily similar...


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 28, 2012)

GTPatrick said:


> This is just a different version of an OLD story. When I was a kid, I was reading a book on Cryptozoology. One of the animals discussed was a large, hairy, apelike creature called the Chinese wild man or something like that. Supposedly one scared an elderly woman, and she proceeded to beat it with a broom and somehow managed to sever one of it's hands, which she preserved in a jar and gave to some museum or something. Basically the exact same story, except the hand came from a different creature. -p-​




I have also seen the same hand but not in a book. Seems it was looking for a new host and has travelled a bit. It was on the Addams family. =)


----------

